# [Technik-Ratgeber] Soundbar Test: Welche Anlage ist die richtige für mein Heimkino?



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Soundbar Test: Welche Anlage ist die richtige für mein Heimkino?*

						Wenn Sie den Sound ihres Fernsehers möglichst einfach verbessern möchten, sind Soundbars die passende Wahl. Wir haben in unserem Soundbar Test einige Modelle unter die Lupe genommen und zeigen Ihnen außerdem, auf was Sie beim Kauf achten müssen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Soundbar Test: Welche Anlage ist die richtige für mein Heimkino?*


----------

